# Dog ate marker



## greeni1018 (May 20, 2009)

My year old pup ate an ENTIRE crayola marker (pink). Should I be worried? He has been eating and his mood has not changed. He has started to excrete what looks like the inside of the marker but no plastic yet. Thanks!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just watch him, make sure he is pooping and eating, most likely he will pass it. Brady has passed many plastic items.


----------



## greeni1018 (May 20, 2009)

*marker*

Thanks for your advice. Brady is a very handsome boy! Hopefully Mugsy will pass the marker. I have been keeping my eye on him - he is eating and pooping, and he seems happy. Hopefully it will all be ok!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Did you call your vet????? I certainly would.. that's a pretty large piece of plastic, and I'd also want to make sure that nothing in the marker ink could be toxic.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would just keep an eye on him and first sign of problems get him to the vet.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

If it's a Crayola marker, I wouldn't really be too concerned about the toxicity of it...god knows how many little kids have put markers in their mouths!! I WOULD however, be concerned with something so long trying to get through the turns in the intestine of a small pup! If he doesn't pass it in the next day or so I would get him to the vet!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL the things they find look appetizing!!! Hopefully he passes it no problem!


----------



## greeni1018 (May 20, 2009)

*Marker man*

Hey all - thanks for your replies!! Its been about 3 days...Mugsy is pooping and eating regularly and he is his usual energetic self. I am still worried - but he appears to be fine. I will continue o keep my eyes on him for a few days but I think all is well - thankfully


----------

